# وثيقة عن / وثيقة بخصوص



## figgles

أهلا لكل
عندي سؤال عن الكلمة وثيقة
ممكن أستخدم "وثيقة عن..." أم "وثيقة بخصوص..." ؟
هل الاثنان صحيحان؟


----------



## Matat

أهلا
ما سياق الجملة؟


----------



## figgles

كتبتُ وثيقة عن إيجار البيت
كتبتُ وثيقة بخصوص إيجار البيت


----------



## Matat

لا أفهم ماذا تقصد.
؟(leasing contract)هل تقصد الـ
.(إذا كان هذا ما كنت تقصده، فالمصطلح الأفضل هو (عقد الإيجار

وَقَّعْتُ عَلَى عَقْدِ إِيجَارِ الْبَيْتِ


----------



## figgles

أريد أن أتكلم عمّا كتبتُه
في سؤالي الصلي عندي وثيقة. كيف أعبر موضوعها؟
مثلا:
كان الاجتماع *بجصوص* الأخبار الجديدة
إذا
كانت الوثيقة _____ الأخبار الجديدة
هل هذا مفيد؟


----------



## Matat

:لم أفهم سؤالك. أنصحك أن تنقله إلى الموقع التالي حيث يمكنك أن تسأل وتشرح ما تقصده بالإنجليزية
العربية (Arabic)


----------



## figgles

سألنت صديقي من مصر. قال إن الجملتين الاثنين جيدين
الوثيقة *عن* شيء
الوثيقة *بخصوص* شيء


----------



## cherine

على حد علمي، الوثيقة لا تكون عن شيء ولا بخصوص شيء، بل هي وثيقة الشيء: وثيقة إيجار، وثيقة معاهدة.....


----------



## Bakr

figgles said:


> ممكن أستخدم "وثيقة عن..." أم "وثيقة بخصوص..." ؟


يمكنك قول ذلك في سياقات معينة. المثال الذي قدمتَه جعل "الوثيقة" تبدو كأنها مرادفة (دائما) لـ "العقد" وهي الحالة التي قد لا يستساغ أن نستخدم فيها "عن/أو بخصوص". ولكن قد تجدها مستخدمة في سياق آخر، مثلا


> المخابرات الأمريكية تنشر 1400 وثيقة سرية عن اتفاقية كامب ديفيد


----------

